
Windows 8 apps going html5, wtf : The Official Microsoft Silverlight Site - sant0sk1
http://forums.silverlight.net/forums/p/230502/562113.aspx
======
wccrawford
I like the automatic die-hard assumption that MS will abandon Silverlight and
it won't be usable as a platform any more. Also, that nothing could replace
it, even though they are saying html5/js will replace it.

Seriously... If that's MS's path, and you're following it, just... You know,
follow it. It's not that hard.

Or go your own path, and pick the language you want to use.

------
kawohi
Isn't replacing some restrictive platform with HTML5/JS good? do they even
know what HTML5 is? -_-

~~~
ghurlman
They really don't.

------
pistacchio
what are fun are the reactions of those "wtf, what now?!" microsoft fanboys.
how can you get on without wcf? change your webservices with 10 liner restful
json-based services.

~~~
ghurlman
The server-side implementation of the web services that would be called by
these HTML5/JS apps has nothing to do with anything being discussed right now.

